# GTO production numbers



## suthin_man (Apr 14, 2008)

I note that some individuals are able to list a production number for their GTO such as 435 cars made with a certain engine/trans/options/color, etc. Where can I go to research this for my car? I have, of course, found production numbers for the number of GTO's for '69 as well as the number of convertibles for that year but I would like to see how many cars had the particular options mine has. '69 Limelight Green convertible, 400ci/350hp, auto and 10 bolt posi. Any info is greatly appreciated. I guess the GTO god has decided to have me keep my car since I haven't had any buyer interest. Oh well, I had fun at a cruise-in, last weekend, going with my friend and his red '65 GTO tri-power 389. We looked good next to each other. Thanks:seeya:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a `65 Tri-Power car and have a buddy with a `69 too. They DO look good together.

I really don`t see why PHS couldn`t convert thier microfish data into a digital spreadsheets so options could be sorted, searched and cars counted with each combination of options. I`m kinda thinking I may have a 1 of 1 car, but no way to prove it.


----------

